# iMac vs MacPro



## mhayes5254 (Nov 11, 2008)

I am seriously thinking of switching from XP to a MAC.  I know the differences between the two listed above but have no way to demo Lightroom on them to compare the speed.  I did try PS3 on the iMac with 4 GB of memory and the speed was dramatically faster than what I currently have.

I have recently started going back to medium and large format film so some of my scans are 2''-5'' MB each.  Does anyone have hands-on experience with the combinations mentioned above?  Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Nov 13, 2008)

No experience but the Macpro can take much more RAM than an iMac can and that is really useful.


----------



## rcannonp (Nov 13, 2008)

The Mac Pro also has expansion options that the iMac doesn't have, and the lower end models start off with twice the processing power.


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Nov 13, 2008)

The Mac Pro's can also be hooked up to decent monitors whereas the iMac you are stuck with the one screen and for colour accuracy they aren't always the best. If I had the funds I would opt for the Mac Pro because of it's vast expansion options but the iMac would come next.


----------



## mhayes5254 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Purchased the Mac Pro*

Decided to go for it.  Typing this from my new 2.8 dual quad core mac, added 8 gb ram and my own 5'' GB HD

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 16, 2008)

Congratulations - you'll love it!


----------



## Ian Farlow (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice! Welcome to the Mac club!


----------

